# July Competition



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

Hi, I am doing a July tournament for tons of cubes!!! This contest will be for:
*1x1 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, skewb, pyraminx, megamix, Mirror blocks, square 1, Windmill cube, ivy cube, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, 2-6 relay, 2-7 relay, 2-8 relay, 1x1 BLD 3x3 BLD, 2x2 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 6x6 BLD, 7x7 BLD 8x8 BLD, clock 1x1 OH 2x2 OH 3x3 OH 4x4 OH 5x5 OH 6x6 OH 7x7 OH 8x8 OH Kilominx domino cube*

To enter this contest, post a comment, and I will add you to the spreadsheet.

The end of entry is June 25

Join me on discord (if my parents let me). If that does not work I will make a google doc where we post the video or live stream. With that we will chat and announce things. I will post the link if need be. I will give everyone editing access.

There are times on the sheet

Free entry
No prizes (my dad might sponsor a cube)

If you would like to sponsor a prize, you can post what you are sponsoring. 

Sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11NOwmriQutaQMHPBSKGE7S5M0qGpuZc1aGg0wjkVLTk/edit?usp=sharing
(Please look at the spreadsheet for the times you are on)
Discord: https://discord.gg/qGqZmZtbDQ When joining the discord please post your username when you click in 
(this is one of the spots to comp will be held)

If you would like to add an event post it below (if you add an event I am assuming you are joining it)


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

I'll compete
2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Skewb Pyraminx Megaminx Ivy Cube 2-4 Relay 2-5 Relay amd 2BLD
Plz
Why no OH


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

I don't wanna be that guy, but how many people are gonna organise competitions??? There's way too many competitions running at once.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> I don't wanna be that guy, but how many people are gonna organise competitions??? There's way too many competitions running at once.


Yeh there is alot at nearly the same time which is kinda annoying, but just use it as practice or dont compete, another thing is that havent you noticed that all of them have something different to offer


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Yea I honestly have joined most of them just for practice.


yea same



NONOGamer12 said:


> Sorry forgot to add. I am going to in a minute, I will add it will be 2x2 through 8x8 so if you want you can tell me and i will add it


Ill do 2x2 - 4x4 OH then


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 16, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> I'll compete
> 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Skewb Pyraminx Megaminx Ivy Cube 2-4 Relay 2-5 Relay amd 2BLD
> Plz
> Why no OH





ShortStuff said:


> Ill do 2x2 - 4x4 OH then


Added


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 16, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Added


Do we have to submit a video?


----------



## ShortStuff (May 16, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Do we have to submit a video?





NONOGamer12 said:


> To do the solves give me a link to a video of you doing your solves. It can be Youtube, Google Drive link, or email


----------



## Corner Swap (May 16, 2022)

I'll do 2x2 OH, 2x2, 3x3, and 2BLD.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 17, 2022)

this will be on discord or on google docx, sorry for the change


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

I will do:

2x2-7x7
2x2-7x7 OH
Skewb
Pyra
Mega
Squan
Mirror Blocks
2-4 relay
2-5 Relay
2-6 Relay
2-7 Relay
Clock


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I will do:
> 
> 2x2-7x7
> 2x2-7x7 OH
> ...


Added


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 17, 2022)

2x2 3x3 4x4 2-4 skewb mega pryaminx and 3 by 3 oh


----------



## ShortStuff (May 17, 2022)

Hey just to challenge me can i also add 5x5 and Squan


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 18, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> 2x2 3x3 4x4 2-4 skewb mega pryaminx and 3 by 3 oh


added



ShortStuff said:


> Hey just to challenge me can i also add 5x5 and Squan


ADDED

hey!!! I might be able to on discord and google docs, but discord would be in chat nt on a call!

Hi, I have some people that might join that are not on this site. If so, you may see some people on discord that are not here. (If you don't have discord than I will make the a google docs that you can join)


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 20, 2022)

what you discord


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 20, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> what you discord


I will put it up later... sorry I'm still figuring it out 



Gamerwhocubes said:


> what you discord


I've got it it is: https://discord.gg/CRD3dzz8


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 20, 2022)

ok


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

I want to do 3x3 and mirror blocks


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 20, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I want to do 3x3 and mirror blocks


ok  if you want to do more you may as long as you sign up before close date  added


----------



## Aalbino (May 20, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> ok  if you want to do more you may as long as you sign up before close date  added


I only have that two cubes


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 21, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I only have that two cubes


Cool

If your name on discord is @torapex please notify me by replying

Hello?

@torapex is about to get kicked

@torapex was kicked


----------



## VAN200 (May 26, 2022)

is the competition online


----------



## That one sub 20 cuber (May 26, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, I am doing a July tournament for tons of cubes!!! This contest will be for:
> *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, skewb, pyraminx, megamix, Mirror blocks, square 1, Windmill cube, ivy cube, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, 2-6 relay, 2-7 relay, 2-8 relay, 3x3 BLD, 2x2 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 6x6 BLD, 7x7 BLD 8x8 BLD, clock 2x2 OH 3x3 OH 4x4 OH 5x5 OH 6x6 OH 7x7 OH 8x8 OH*
> 
> To enter this contest, post a comment, and I will add you to the spreadsheet.
> ...


I'll compete 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 28, 2022)

VAN200 said:


> is the competition online


Yes


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 28, 2022)

That one sub 20 cuber said:


> I'll compete 3x3 and 2x2


Added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 28, 2022)

On discord


VAN200 said:


> is the competition online


----------



## U3cubing (May 29, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, I am doing a July tournament for tons of cubes!!! This contest will be for:
> *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, skewb, pyraminx, megamix, Mirror blocks, square 1, Windmill cube, ivy cube, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, 2-6 relay, 2-7 relay, 2-8 relay, 3x3 BLD, 2x2 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 6x6 BLD, 7x7 BLD 8x8 BLD, clock 2x2 OH 3x3 OH 4x4 OH 5x5 OH 6x6 OH 7x7 OH 8x8 OH*
> 
> To enter this contest, post a comment, and I will add you to the spreadsheet.
> ...


I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, pyrminx, clock, 2bld, and 3x3 oh.


----------



## fani (May 31, 2022)

I will do 3x3, skewb and pyraminx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 5, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I'll do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, pyrminx, clock, 2bld, and 3x3 oh.


added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 5, 2022)

fani said:


> I will do 3x3, skewb and pyraminx


added


----------



## DistanceRunner25 (Jun 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, I am doing a July tournament for tons of cubes!!! This contest will be for:
> *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 8x8, skewb, pyraminx, megamix, Mirror blocks, square 1, Windmill cube, ivy cube, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay, 2-6 relay, 2-7 relay, 2-8 relay, 3x3 BLD, 2x2 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 6x6 BLD, 7x7 BLD 8x8 BLD, clock 2x2 OH 3x3 OH 4x4 OH 5x5 OH 6x6 OH 7x7 OH 8x8 OH*
> 
> To enter this contest, post a comment, and I will add you to the spreadsheet.
> ...


Hi! 
1. I'll compete in every event, but I saw on there that if there was less than three people competing that the event wouldn't be held, which is what I'm assuming is what will happen for some of the less common events.
2. The discord link is invalid, you may need to change it so that the link works forever versus for only 24 hours.
3. Is there a specific date or can it be done throughout July?
Thanks for hosting!


----------



## Andrii Jr (Jun 6, 2022)

I’ll do the ivy cube


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 6, 2022)

DistanceRunner25 said:


> Hi!
> 1. I'll compete in every event, but I saw on there that if there was less than three people competing that the event wouldn't be held, which is what I'm assuming is what will happen for some of the less common events.
> 2. The discord link is invalid, you may need to change it so that the link works forever versus for only 24 hours.
> 3. Is there a specific date or can it be done throughout July?
> Thanks for hosting!


Hi, this is a lot of requests at once. I will try to do it.
You want all the events!!!
I am adding the time and date in the spreadsheet.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 6, 2022)

I am changing the discord link sorry it is not working


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 6, 2022)

VAN200 said:


> is the competition online


yes


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 6, 2022)

DistanceRunner25 said:


> Hi!
> 1. I'll compete in every event, but I saw on there that if there was less than three people competing that the event wouldn't be held, which is what I'm assuming is what will happen for some of the less common events.
> 2. The discord link is invalid, you may need to change it so that the link works forever versus for only 24 hours.
> 3. Is there a specific date or can it be done throughout July?
> Thanks for hosting!


the new discord link is: https://discord.gg/qGqZmZtbDQ


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 7, 2022)

DistanceRunner25 said:


> Hi!
> 1. I'll compete in every event, but I saw on there that if there was less than three people competing that the event wouldn't be held, which is what I'm assuming is what will happen for some of the less common events.
> 2. The discord link is invalid, you may need to change it so that the link works forever versus for only 24 hours.
> 3. Is there a specific date or can it be done throughout July?
> Thanks for hosting!


ok... added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 7, 2022)

Andrii Jr said:


> I’ll do the ivy cube


added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 13, 2022)

hi


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

ill only join if you add either domino cube or kilominx as an event, you pick one


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 13, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> ill only join if you add either domino cube or kilominx as an event, you pick one


I mean why not add both


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 13, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> ill only join if you add either domino cube or kilominx as an event, you pick one


and can you tell me what else you are going to do if you are doing anything else


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> and can you tell me what else you are going to do if you are doing anything else


windmill cube lol


NONOGamer12 said:


> I mean why not add both


you can if wanted but my two favorite cubes are kilo and domino


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 13, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> and can you tell me what else you are going to do if you are doing anything else


Add 1x1…


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 13, 2022)

no i


Travelingyoyokid said:


> Add 1x1…


dont add it its too hard


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Add 1x1…


Ok


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> no idont add it its too hard


can you tell me all the events you are doing


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Add 1x1…


will you be doing it


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> can you tell me all the events you are doing


windmill, domino cube, and Kilominx

im winning at least one event maybe two


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> can you tell me all the events you are doing


oh yeah i forgot is it okay if I film the solves?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> oh yeah i forgot is it okay if I film the solves?


you can if you want


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> Add 1x1…


do you want to do any of the other events that were just added?


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> you can if you want


aight i will lol


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> aight i will lol


??? what does that mean


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> ??? what does that mean


im too lazy to type "alright" so I put down aight, supposedly a very known term but i guess not lol


----------



## U3cubing (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> do you want to do any of the other events that were just added?


No


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> No


ok


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> ??? what does that mean


what cubes are you doing?


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> what cubes are you doing?


kilominx and domino cube thats it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> kilominx and domino cube thats it


k


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> kilominx and domino cube thats it


added


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> added


thanks bro i might be a little last bc i have vacation planned from thursday until mid july lol


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> I'll compete
> 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Skewb Pyraminx Megaminx Ivy Cube 2-4 Relay 2-5 Relay amd 2BLD
> Plz
> Why no OH


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Do we have to submit a video?


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> I'll do 2x2 OH, 2x2, 3x3, and 2BLD.


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I will do:
> 
> 2x2-7x7
> 2x2-7x7 OH
> ...


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> 2x2 3x3 4x4 2-4 skewb mega pryaminx and 3 by 3 oh


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

That one sub 20 cuber said:


> I'll compete 3x3 and 2x2


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

fani said:


> I will do 3x3, skewb and pyraminx


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

DistanceRunner25 said:


> Hi!
> 1. I'll compete in every event, but I saw on there that if there was less than three people competing that the event wouldn't be held, which is what I'm assuming is what will happen for some of the less common events.
> 2. The discord link is invalid, you may need to change it so that the link works forever versus for only 24 hours.
> 3. Is there a specific date or can it be done throughout July?
> Thanks for hosting!


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 14, 2022)

Andrii Jr said:


> I’ll do the ivy cube


Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 15, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, I added 5 new events, they are: domino cube, kilominx, 1x1, 1x1 OH, and 1x1 BLD if you would like to do one of them just notify me and i will update it


hey learn to spell my name right lol

LukasCubes


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 16, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> hey learn to spell my name right lol
> 
> LukasCubes


Oh sorry


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 16, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Oh sorry


its fine ur not the only one, i have way too many teachers at my school (and im related to most of them) spell my name wrong lol


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 20, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> its fine ur not the only one, i have way too many teachers at my school (and im related to most of them) spell my name wrong lol


oof


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 25, 2022)

Remember if you want to enter the contest you must get all the cubes you are doing in before july 1st


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 25, 2022)

Remember if you want to enter the contest you must get all the cubes you are doing in before july 1st


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 27, 2022)

Remember if you want to enter the contest you must get all the cubes you are doing in before july 1st


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

Remember if you want to enter the contest you must get all the cubes you are doing in before july 1st


----------



## Lukz (Jun 28, 2022)

I will do 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, skewb, pyraminx, kilominx, ivy, and mirror


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

Lukz said:


> I will do 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, skewb, pyraminx, kilominx, ivy, and mirror


Added


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

Remember if you want to enter the contest you must get all the cubes you are doing in before july 1st


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

alright


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

6x6-8x8 6x6OH-8x8OH 3x3BLD-8x8BLD 2-6 relay-2-8 relay Domino cube kilominx 1x1 1x1 OH x1 BLD


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

were all deleted because of lack of competitors


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi @LukasCubes all of the events you signed up for were deleted due to lack of competitors so you will not be doing the comp


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi @LukasCubes all of the events you signed up for were deleted due to lack of competitors so you will not be doing the comp


aight thanks


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 5, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> aight thanks


Sorry


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Sorry


happens lol not many people do what i do


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Was I already registered? I don't know


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 6, 2022)

@NONOGamer12@ShortStuff@baseballjello67@Gamerwhocubes@Aalbino@That one sub 20 cuber@Travelingyoyokid@fani@DistanceRunner25@Andrii Jr@Lukz
the comp has started to go to the website use this link: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/competition?authuser=0


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Was I already registered? I don't know


No


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Was I already registered? I don't know


wait yes you were sorry


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 7, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz

the comp has started there is a link to the site you need to use to get to the comp after getting to the website go to the competition section  Round one ends 7/11/2022


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 8, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz

the comp has started there is a link to the site you need to use to get to the comp after getting to the website go to the competition section  Round one ends 7/11/2022


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 11, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz

the comp has started there is a link to the site you need to use to get to the comp after getting to the website go to the competition section  Round one ends 7/11/2022


----------



## Aalbino (Jul 11, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz
> 
> the comp has started there is a link to the site you need to use to get to the comp after getting to the website go to the competition section  Round one ends 7/11/2022


I have submitted


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 11, 2022)

Aalbino said:


> I have submitted


thanks


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 11, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz

the comp has started there is a link to the site you need to use to get to the comp after getting to the website go to the competition section  Round one ends 7/11/2022


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 12, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz
> 
> the comp has started there is a link to the site you need to use to get to the comp after getting to the website go to the competition section  Round one ends 7/11/2022


Just so you know, I (Travelingyoyokid) changed my name to U3cubing.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 12, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> Just so you know, I (Travelingyoyokid) changed my name to U3cubing.


k thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 12, 2022)

I am extending the deadline please do your cubing!!! it is ending tommorow


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 12, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 12, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @Travelingyoyokid


@U3cubing *


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 12, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @Travelingyoyokid @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz


I already entered mine.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> @U3cubing *


thx


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 12, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> I already entered mine.


k


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz3rd round canceledbut round 2 now open I will have the scrambles on discord


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr @Lukz3rd round canceledbut round 2 now open I will have the scrambles on discord


Can you dm me the scrambles


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr I am changing how im doing it you have till 8/8/2022 to turn in your times i have all the scrambles on the site


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> Can you dm me the scrambles


sorry cant but read my new one


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 14, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> sorry cant but read my new one


I’m not on discord. The site only says round 1 scrambles.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr ivy cube canceled


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> I’m not on discord. The site only says round 1 scrambles.


yea im updating it right now


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> I’m not on discord. The site only says round 1 scrambles.


im putting everything on the site


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 14, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr all times are now on the website


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 14, 2022)

Where are the times posted?? I don't see who made it to the next round.


----------



## U3cubing (Jul 15, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> @NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr all times are now on the website


What do the dashes on the blind scrambles mean?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Where are the times posted?? I don't see who made it to the next round.


I posted everything


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 18, 2022)

U3cubing said:


> What do the dashes on the blind scrambles mean?


Nothin sorry cs timer was giving me trouble so i switched sources


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 31, 2022)

@NONOGamer12 @Aalbino @ShortStuff @baseballjello67 @Gamerwhocubes @That one sub 20 cuber @U3cubing @fani @DistanceRunner25 @Andrii Jr all times are now on the website and u r ready to do all ur solves


----------

